# Angel Wax!



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

I used this stuff today for the very 1st time and its fair to say its the best wax i've ever used.










this is the results it gave me :










Just to say i highly recommend this wax to any detailers on the forum


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Your car looks great

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

How much and where from :?:


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> How much and where from :?:


http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=angelwax-ag

£32 for a 100ml. I got it as a birthday present, as you can see its not the cheapest but it is very very good wax.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Your car looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks very much


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Interesting they say it is designed for silver colours - did this give you any problems?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

RazMan said:


> Interesting they say it is designed for silver colours - did this give you any problems?


you can select your options somewhere on the website to suit your paintwork. I just put that link up as an example of what it costs and where to get it from. Sorry for any confusion caused


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Aah I see now. It certainly looks as if it has done the job on your car - most impressive :wink:


----------

